# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Frisdrankdouche is geen anticonceptie - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=BhNgLGPIpUQJ&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2008/200808/20080828/sperm.zaadcellen.335.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Frisdrankdouche is geen anticonceptie*
*Blik op Nieuws - 8 uur geleden*
Misschien had je het ook wel al eens ergens gehoord of gelezen: cola als voorbehoedmiddel. Het zou namelijk de zaadcellen doden, zo werd én wordt gedacht. Met cola het sperma na geslachtsgemeenschap even wegspoelen en klaar is kees, een gemakkelijk en *...*
Cola doodt geen zaadcellen Algemeen Dagblad
Cola doodt dus écht geen sperma NOS.nl
RTL Nieuws
*alle 17 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

